# Bringing in my knives.



## OfftoSharjah

Hi all,

Just in the process of packing our belongings to move to the UAE. We're going through and separating things into what we'll ship over and what we'll leave in storage. Coming across my knife set (kitchen), the discussion is, "will we be able to bring them through in check in luggage or ship them with other belongings?". 
Anyone have any experience with this? Feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Swerveut

I would guess since check-in baggage is stowed away and not with you in person in the cabin, they should be okay to bring like that. But then, I've never traveled with knives... so maybe a person who has can say better.

You might need to explain at airport security however if they see those through x-ray - might need an explanation.


----------



## CDN2012

My wife brought her kitchen knives in with the checked luggage and had no problems. I dont know the actual laws though.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## OfftoSharjah

Thank you for both your responses. I appreciate them.


----------



## Safqat Asif

If someone is looking for safe & stylish knife great for a modern kitchen look then myvistashop will surely provide you great offer with TV AIRWAVE KNIFE,NUDO KNIFE SET,NICE ICE and so on at affordable price.


----------

